# pc konfiguration prüfen



## janmiller12 (1. Mai 2016)

*pc konfiguration prüfen*

Hallo, Ich wollte mal fragen ob diese Konfiguration funktionieren würde, hauptsächlich für gaming gedacht
Thx im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

Wenn du nicht mehr ausgeben kannst/willst, dann wäre das für Dein Budget ein gutes Paket. Was man überlegen sollte: vlt ein BISSCHEN mehr ausgeben für einen Intel Core i5-4460 (ab 165€ ) , der wäre grad in Games stärker und bietet auch bessere Optionen, wenn du vlt später mal nachrüsten willst. Ein passendes Board für den Core i5 wäre auch zudem für 65-70€ zu haben, d.h. da kannst du dann wiederum ein wenig sparen. zB das hier ASRock H97 Anniversary (90-MXGWC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## janmiller12 (1. Mai 2016)

Darüber habe Ich auch nachgedacht, Mein einzigstes Problem wäre, welches ist das beste Mainboard fürn i5, das AsRock? Wie sieht's aus mit dem "Asus gaming" Oder Wie des Heisst^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Darüber habe Ich auch nachgedacht, Mein einzigstes Problem wäre, welches ist das beste Mainboard fürn i5, das AsRock? Wie sieht's aus mit dem "Asus gaming" Oder Wie des Heisst^^


 das ASRock ist halt ein günstiges, aber sehr gutes Modell. ASRock leidet noch immer ein wenig unter einem schlechten Image, aber die sind seit einigen Jahren genau so gut oder schlecht wie Asus, MSI oder Gigabyte. Schau mal zB über den Link bei mindfactory, da hast du kaum schlechte Meinungen. Die Boards von Asus sind meist 10-15% teurer als "gleichgute" von ASRock oder auch Gigabyte.  zb dieses Asus hier ASUS B85M-Gamer (90MB0LJ0-M0EAY0)  ist auch okay, aber da hast du den "schlechteren" Chipsatz (auch wenn das effektiv nicht wirklich was ausmacht, zB "nur" 4x Sata3 statt 6x und solche Kleinigkeiten) und bei DEM Modell zB nur 2 Lüfter-Anschlüsse, einer davon für die CPU. Das ASRock hat 1x für den CPU-Lüfter und weitere 2x 4Pin und 1x 3Pin, also für weitere 3 Gehäuselüfter. Wenn du Lüfter gerne steuern willst, wäre das ein Vorteil. Dieses hier von Asus zB hat wiederum mehr Features, kostet aber dann auch eher 90€ ASUS H97M-E (90MB0IQ0-M0EAY0)   ich hab das selber und bin sehr zufrieden, aber wenn es ums Geld gegangen wäre, hätte ich ein anderes genommen. Die Wahl hab ich aus optischen Gründen getroffen, da ich was "dunkles" brauchte   keine blauen, gelben oder weißen Slots oder so was.


----------



## janmiller12 (1. Mai 2016)

Das AsRock scheint wirklich ganz nett zusein, bloss hab ich Noch nie im Leben was von der Marke gehört, Gibt es Sonst Möglichkeiten im Preisgebiet 75 Euro, ambesten ATX.
Und Wenn Ich Jetzt ne GTX 960 anschließen will, muss Ich Dann drauf achten von welcher Marke die kommt Oder ist das Egal?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Das AsRock scheint wirklich ganz nett zusein, bloss hab ich Noch nie im Leben was von der Marke gehört,


 ja gut, dann kennst du dich aber echt nicht aus    die gibt es schon viele Jahre, die sind 2002 oder so von Asus ausgegliedert worden. Bei Mainboards sind die seit mindestens 6-7 Jahren absolut etabliert, davor galten die ein wenig als "Billighersteller", und sei ca 4-5 Jahren gibt es faktisch nur noch die vier Firmen Asus, ASRock, MSI und Gigabyte bei Mainboards - die haben für die modernen CPU-Sockel immer mind so ca aktuelle 20 Modelle zur Auswahl, beim Sockel 1150 sind es sogar jeweils über 40-50. Andere Hersteller gibt es nicht mehr oder nur mit ganz wenigen Modellen auf dem Markt wie zB Biostar, die ca 10 Modelle für den Sockel 1150 bieten.  



> Gibt es Sonst Möglichkeiten im Preisgebiet 75 Euro, ambesten ATX.


 das hier zB wäre auch gut Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3  ATX hat allerdings an sich nur einen Vorteil, wenn du weißt, dass du neben der Grafikkarte noch weitere Zusatzkarten einbauen willst und bei mATX zu wenig Platz wäre. 




> Und Wenn Ich Jetzt ne GTX 960 anschließen will, muss Ich Dann drauf achten von welcher Marke die kommt Oder ist das Egal?


 das ist egal. Es ist auch egal, ob du nun eine Nvidia oder AMD-Grafikkarte nimmst. Alle modernen Grafikkarten gehen mit allen modernen Mainboards, Hauptsache das Board hat einen PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0 Slot x16, was aber nur ganz ganz wenige NICHT haben.


----------



## janmiller12 (2. Mai 2016)

Gut, Dann muss Ich gucken fur welches Mainboard Ich mich entscheide, ATX wollte Ich eigentlich Nur wegen der multigpu Anschlussmöglichkeit.
Nochmal zur GTX960, Kannst du da eine empfehlen,grade fur i5, 1150sockel Oder das Mainboard? Oder einfach Bei der 4 gb MSI GTX 960 oc bleiben?

Edit: Hab gerade die Mainboards verglichen, Nur das Gygabite unterstützt multigpu, Aber amd crossfire.
Heisst Ich kann da keine z.b.  zwei 960 anschliessen?
Hab Grad n bisschen rumgelesen, Gigabyte h97 soll das bessere sein, Aber Dann wiederum Heisst es man soll die paar Euro nicjt sparen und gleich zu nem Gigabyte z97 greifen?? Beim h97 bleiben Oder was tun?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Gut, Dann muss Ich gucken fur welches Mainboard Ich mich entscheide, ATX wollte Ich eigentlich Nur wegen der multigpu Anschlussmöglichkeit.


 das haben auch einige mATX-Modelle. Macht aber meist eh keinen Sinn, so gut wie immer sollte man lieber eine einzige gute neue holen als eine zweite "alte" dazu   




> Nochmal zur GTX960, Kannst du da eine empfehlen,grade fur i5, 1150sockel Oder das Mainboard? Oder einfach Bei der 4 gb MSI GTX 960 oc bleiben?


 Es gibt da nur Unterschiede bei der Kühlung. Die MSI soll recht leise sein, also spricht nichts gegen die Karte. Ansonsten halt 4GB, das hat sie ja, und beim Takt sind manche Karten halt ab Werk übertaktet, die MSI auch, und dann ist halt eine Karte X bis zu zB 2% schneller, wenn deren Takt 2% mehr als bei Karte Y ist.




> Edit: Hab gerade die Mainboards verglichen, Nur das Gygabite unterstützt multigpu, Aber amd crossfire.
> Heisst Ich kann da keine z.b.  zwei 960 anschliessen?
> Hab Grad n bisschen rumgelesen, Gigabyte h97 soll das bessere sein, Aber Dann wiederum Heisst es man soll die paar Euro nicjt sparen und gleich zu nem Gigabyte z97 greifen?? Beim h97 bleiben Oder was tun?


 Das Z97 ist für übertaktbare CPUs gedacht. Mit dem hast du aber keine Vorteile, wenn du einen i5-4460 nimmst - da müsstest du schon eine CPU mit k im Namen nehmen, die sind aber dann teurer (i5-4670K ca 240€ oder Sockel 1151 nehmen und einen i5-6600k für 230€ ).


und wegen SLI für Nvidia: das haben halt weniger Boards, das würde dann teurer werden, Zb das hier hat SLI Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SLI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Es macht wie gesagt eh wenig Sinn, es gibt immer noch Probleme mit SLI/Crossfire, der Leistungsgewinn ist auch nur eher 60% und nicht +100%, und das RAM addiert sich auch nicht. Dazu kommt dann noch der deutlich höhere Strombedarf, wegen dem man oft noch ein neues Netzteil brauchen würde.


----------



## janmiller12 (2. Mai 2016)

Gut, die multigpu boards Sind wirklich teuer, also bleibe Ich wahrscheinlich beim i5 4460 Mit ga h97 motherboard und GTX 960
Danke fur die ausführliche Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Gut, die multigpu boards Sind wirklich teuer, also bleibe Ich wahrscheinlich beim i5 4460 Mit ga h97 motherboard und GTX 960
> Danke fur die ausführliche Hilfe!


kannst ja mal melden, wie der PC dann so läuft. FALLS du das Geld hast, wäre auch eine 120GB-SSD für Windows nicht schlecht.


----------



## janmiller12 (2. Mai 2016)

Daran hatte Ich Schon gedacht, Wenn Dann alles mal in die Gänge kommt meld ich mich mal wieder^^


----------



## janmiller12 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss das aftermarket kühler eigentlich nicht nötig Sind, ausser man will übertakten.
Aber rein aus Interesse, ekl alpenföhn eco Oder be quiet pure Rock? (Scheinen die besten lowbudget kühler zu sein)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Ich weiss das aftermarket kühler eigentlich nicht nötig Sind, ausser man will übertakten.
> Aber rein aus Interesse, ekl alpenföhn eco Oder be quiet pure Rock? (Scheinen die besten lowbudget kühler zu sein)


 die sind beide gut und an sich auch schon deutlich mehr als nur "low Budget"      der ECO ist ein wenig kompakter, aber beide kühlen gut, und per 4Pin-steuerbare 120mm-Lüfter machen die auch recht leise


----------



## janmiller12 (2. Mai 2016)

Okay thx


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

janmiller12 schrieb:


> Okay thx


  vlt informier dich mal, ob einer von beiden leichter einzubauen wäre.


----------



## janmiller12 (3. Mai 2016)

Mach ich, einzigste sorge das er nicht ins Gehäuse passt Oder der RAM im weg ist


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2016)

Ins Gehäuse passen Kühler bis 16cm rein, der be quiet misst 15,5cm, also kein Problem. Der Eco 15cm. Und wegen des RAMs passen solche nicht-Monster-Kühler an sich immer, das sollte kein Problem sein, erst recht nicht mit dem flachen RAM, was du ausgesucht hast. Nur RAM mit so hohen Kühlrippen könnte Probleme machen, aber auch da sind die meisten, selbst sehr großen Kühler inzwischen so beschaffen, dass höchstens der Lüfter im Weg sein KANN, wenn man ihn vorne montiert - dann würde man den eben hinten montieren "Luft durch den Kühler saugend"


----------

